# Introducing Damage 2.



## Heavyocity Media (Jul 28, 2020)

Learn more at Heavyocity.com/Damage-2
















​


----------



## Mornats (Jul 28, 2020)

Boom! Damage 2?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 28, 2020)

OMG! Damage2?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

*HURRY THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jul 28, 2020)

There's a 2 showing indeed. (0:10)
And it does "boom".

So...


----------



## Wibben (Jul 28, 2020)

Maaaan, I need to calm my expectations for this...i feel myself getting to much hype!


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 28, 2020)

It makes totally sense have a Damage 2...sounds amazing.


----------



## KEM (Jul 28, 2020)

Alright, I’m in


----------



## brash tracks (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ll pay $1,000,000 now ok thanks.


----------



## davidson (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## PeterN (Jul 28, 2020)

Commercial got attitude, that was a great watch. None of the britishness! Was there a predator lurking somewhere?


----------



## AllanH (Jul 28, 2020)

That sounds really good. High impact hits and still organic sounding.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 28, 2020)

eeepp. Damage 2 ??? !! Hurray. i gonna hold off my purchase on LAMP then


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2020)

Damage 2 ..... Awesome !


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 29, 2020)

Hell yeah. Heavy hitting perc that's not drenched in reverb.


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 29, 2020)

The way he dramatically walks into the stage and prepares to hit the drum...that’s how we all feel every day when we walk up to our Midi keyboards, right? 😉


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice! I'm in!


----------



## KEM (Jul 29, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> The way he dramatically walks into the stage and prepares to hit the drum...that’s how we all feel every day when we walk up to our Midi keyboards, right? 😉



Nah it’s usually a slow, depressing walk with my head down cause I know I’m gonna hate everything I write haha


----------



## Damarus (Jul 30, 2020)

So.. When can I have this?


----------



## geronimo (Jul 31, 2020)

At August 3 ...


----------



## Mornats (Jul 31, 2020)

So, in the comments on that latest video someone asked if there would be a discount for Damage owners and Heavyocity replied saying there'll be a "great" discount.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jul 31, 2020)

Wouldn't "Coming August 2..." be better?
I mean why do you need one more day for?
And if it *must* be August 3... cause some stars align... than call it Damage 3.

Amateurs...


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 31, 2020)

Take my money


----------



## JyTy (Jul 31, 2020)

Excited about this one!! Was aiming at Damage for some time now... I guess I'll just skip straight to 2


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 31, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Wouldn't "Coming August 2..." be better?



Actually, "Coming July 31..." would be MUCH better!


----------



## ptram (Jul 31, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Hell yeah. Heavy hitting perc that's not drenched in reverb.


Uhm. Aren't they recorded in the huge Sony/MGM Scoring Stage?

Paolo


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 31, 2020)

ptram said:


> Uhm. Aren't they recorded in the huge Sony/MGM Scoring Stage?
> 
> Paolo


You call that drenched in reverb?


----------



## ptram (Jul 31, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> You call that drenched in reverb?


It's a clear and defined sound, but with a lot of reverb!


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 31, 2020)

ptram said:


> Uhm. Aren't they recorded in the huge Sony/MGM Scoring Stage?
> 
> Paolo



Damage was recorded in NY and CT, not in LA.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 31, 2020)

ptram said:


> It's a clear and defined sound, but with a lot of reverb!


Drenched in reverb doesn't produce clear and defined sounds. That was my point.


----------



## ptram (Jul 31, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> Damage was recorded in NY and CT, not in LA.


Indeed, it doesn't look like the MGM.






Mike Fox said:


> Drenched in reverb doesn't produce clear and defined sounds. That was my point.



I see. Sorry, maybe it's a language issue.

Paolo


----------



## musicjunk (Jul 31, 2020)

so it will be a GREAT discount for damage one user...so what you think would be a great discount
if damage 2 also would cost 299 dollar


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 31, 2020)

JyTy said:


> Excited about this one!! Was aiming at Damage for some time now... I guess I'll just skip straight to 2



Might want to check first what's actually in both libraries. Metropolis Ark 2 didn't make MA1 obsolete either or Symphobia 2 didn't replace Symphobia 1.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm guessing Master Sessions Ensemble Drums 2.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Aug 2, 2020)

Can't tell if serious or not...


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 2, 2020)

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm guessing Master Sessions Ensemble Drums 2.


----------



## Ndee (Aug 2, 2020)

it's out btw








Heavyocity Damage 2: Epic Cinematic Drums VST Pack


Heavyocity Damage 2 is the epic sequel to the iconic original. Choose this orchestral drums VST pack for 1500+ sources worth of pure percussive inspiration.



heavyocity.com


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes, it's released, and Damage 2 is $199. if you own Damage.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 2, 2020)

@Heavyocity Media How many RRs and dynamic layers do these drums have on average?


----------



## Lawson. (Aug 2, 2020)

How long will the $100 off (intro price I assume) sale be on for?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 2, 2020)

Lawson. said:


> How long will the $100 off (intro price I assume) sale be on for?



From Heavyocity's Website :

*Quote* " *Damage 2* is now available for *$299* (reg. $399). _Damage 1_ owners get Damage 2 for *$199* with serial. Offers end August 27. "


----------



## Lawson. (Aug 2, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> From Heavyocity's Website :
> 
> *Quote* " *Damage 2* is now available for *$299* (reg. $399). _Damage 1_ owners get Damage 2 for *$199* with serial. Offers end August 27. "



I must've totally missed that. Thanks!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 3, 2020)

Must i enter my komplete serial number to have the discount ?


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Aug 3, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Must i enter my komplete serial number to have the discount ?


No, go to Native Access, find Damage. The serial is there.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 3, 2020)

Shredoverdrive said:


> No, go to Native Access, find Damage. The serial is there.


Thanks !


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Aug 3, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Thanks !


You're welcome.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 3, 2020)

Shredoverdrive said:


> No, go to Native Access, find Damage. The serial is there.


I thought the same thing. When I went to register Damage at HY it wouldn't let me, after comparing a few bundled HY Komplete serials I noticed they all show the same one. (As does anything bundled with KU.) I'm positive in the service center days I had unique serial numbers for each product. NI changed something with NA, guessing this change took hold when I upgraded to K12 last year.

When I log into my online account it's the same story, every Komplete product has the same serial number now. I'd email HY asap, their support were kind enough to accept and register my Komplete serial under Damage this weekend, but they had to do it manually on their end..


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 3, 2020)

Very nice price tag with Damage 1.
I'm not even gonna try to resist.


----------



## ChazC (Aug 3, 2020)

If you don’t have a separate serial for Damage in your NI account (ie. if your copy came with Komplete) use your Komplete serial for the discount. I had this confirmed by Heavyocity support.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 3, 2020)

ChazC said:


> If you don’t have a separate serial for Damage in your NI account (ie. if your copy came with Komplete) use your Komplete serial for the discount. I had this confirmed by Heavyocity support.


Was about to ask this. Great news!


----------



## davidson (Aug 3, 2020)

The CPU use looks kind of insane. Can anyone confirm whether it's as bad as it looks in this video for example (~9m 30s)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 3, 2020)

ChazC said:


> If you don’t have a separate serial for Damage in your NI account (ie. if your copy came with Komplete) use your Komplete serial for the discount. I had this confirmed by Heavyocity support.


...however, it's not working for me right now. I entered the serial into the"upgrade now" field, after pressing "Add to Cart", the page isn't refreshing and there is nothing in the cart or any sign of an additional $100 off

EDIT: Worked for me now after changing my browser


----------



## easyrider (Aug 3, 2020)

@Heavyocity Media 

Will D2 be part of Komplete 13?

I don’t want to have to buy it twice !


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 3, 2020)

Is it because it's Damage 2 that we have 2 threads about it? 
Twice as much fun?


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 3, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> ...however, it's not working for me right now. I entered the serial into the"upgrade now" field, after pressing "Add to Cart", the page isn't refreshing and there is nothing in the cart or any sign of an additional $100 off
> 
> EDIT: Worked for me now after changing my browser


That's what I was trying to say in my last post. It appears they have to do it manually on their end because it wouldn't work for me, and this isn't the 1st time I've tried. I tried last year sometime as well and it wouldn't register then either.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 3, 2020)

Lawson. said:


> How long will the $100 off (intro price I assume) sale be on for?




Until August 27!


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


> @Heavyocity Media
> 
> Will D2 be part of Komplete 13?
> 
> I don’t want to have to buy it twice !



Damage 2 will NOT be in Komplete 13 and there are no plans to include it in any future versions of Komplete (or KU, etc.). Hope that helps! Thanks everyone who already picked up D2! Enjoy it!


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 3, 2020)

Made it through 10 minutes of the walkthrough and that's all it took. Can't pass it up for $199 upgrade price. This sounds fantastic and has a lot more options!!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Damage 2 will NOT be in Komplete 13 and there are no plans to include it in any future versions of Komplete (or KU, etc.). Hope that helps! Thanks everyone who already picked up D2! Enjoy it!



Brilliant thanks for confirming...Excellent upgrade offer for D1 owners. KUDOS to @Heavyocity Media


----------



## Primary Target (Aug 3, 2020)

I really like how D2 is structured like their more recent instrument releases (NOVO, FORZO etc) - split into the different workflows (Ensemble Designer, Kit Designer, Loop Designer) rather than just a ton of presets and folders to dig through.

Wonder if we'll see a v2 version of the Punish plug-in in the near future? Would love the extra heft of the new D2 options to be available for other plug-ins/mixes.


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 3, 2020)

HOLY SHIT!! Just downloaded and started playing through some ensembles. This is phenomenal! It is not drenched in reverb but sounds huge and organic with enormous amount of dynamics. This is superbly done. Seriously great job on this Heavyocity.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Until August 27!



Why is there a time limit on the upgrade price? 

Also, how many Dyn layers and RRs does this have on average?


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 3, 2020)

Axb, there will be an upgrade price in effect for Damage owners indefinitely; but for the initial release period, you can get it at an even better price.

As for the dynamics/RR info: A vast majority of the of the organic material recorded at Skywalker Sound was captured with a minimum of 10 velocities and 6 RR takes. And on an interesting side note - A considerable amount of the "Damaged" source material were procured with dymamic velocity and RR, making it all that much more playable.

Hope this helps!


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Axb, there will be an upgrade price in effect for Damage owners indefinitely; but for the initial release period, you can get it at an even better price.
> 
> As for the dynamics/RR info: A vast majority of the of the organic material recorded at Skywalker Sound was captured with a minimum of 10 velocities and 6 RR takes. And on an interesting side note - A considerable amount of the "Damaged" source material were procured with dymamic velocity and RR, making it all that much more playable.
> 
> Hope this helps!


When does Gravity 2 come out?


----------



## axb312 (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Axb, there will be an upgrade price in effect for Damage owners indefinitely; but for the initial release period, you can get it at an even better price.
> 
> As for the dynamics/RR info: A vast majority of the of the organic material recorded at Skywalker Sound was captured with a minimum of 10 velocities and 6 RR takes. And on an interesting side note - A considerable amount of the "Damaged" source material were procured with dymamic velocity and RR, making it all that much more playable.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you. Is it safe to assume the "intro" upgrade price will be repeated at your next sale for those who don't have the funds now?


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 3, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Thank you. Is it safe to assume the "intro" upgrade price will be repeated at your next sale for those who don't have the funds now?



+1 this would be most helpful with state of things at the moment.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

allright allright allright 

-

and meanwhile Damage 1 will probably always have a place in my template


----------



## PeterKorcek (Aug 3, 2020)

hell yeah!

it's nice to see additional discount for people that already own damage 1 (if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 3, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> +1 this would be most helpful with state of things at the moment.


+2, I really can't take advantage of the intro pricing right now, but it would be nice to know if during future sales the upgrade discount will also be available in addition to the sale price.


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 3, 2020)

May be a stupid question, but I don't have full version of Kontakt 6 (only have full version of Kontakt 5) I can however have the Kontakt 6 player together with Kontakt 5 and run both with no problems? Wanna buy this library now haha!


----------



## davidson (Aug 3, 2020)

davidson said:


> The CPU use looks kind of insane. Can anyone confirm whether it's as bad as it looks in this video for example (~9m 30s)




@Heavyocity Media Can you shed any light on the cpu usage?


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 3, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> May be a stupid question, but I don't have full version of Kontakt 6 (only have full version of Kontakt 5) I can however have the Kontakt 6 player together with Kontakt 5 and run both with no problems?



Yes, you can run both.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 3, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> When does Gravity 2 come out?





davidson said:


> @Heavyocity Media Can you shed any light on the cpu usage?



We've run Damage 2 on a variety of systems, and have optimized the engine as much as humanly possible. CPU hit will depend on what kind of rig you are running, but none of us at HY found D2 to present an unusual burden in terms of resources. In addition, not a single beta tester (there were quite a few!!) commeted about issues with CPU.

Also, in regard to the question about upgrade pricing and furture sales down the road - we honestly haven't thought that far ahead, but will most definitley keep everyone's comments in mind.


----------



## drews (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We've run Damage 2 on a variety of systems, and have optimized the engine as much as humanly possible. CPU hit will depend on what kind of rig you are running, but none of us at HY found D2 to present an unusual burden in terms of resources. In addition, not a single beta tester (there were quite a few!!) commeted about issues with CPU.
> 
> Also, in regard to the question about upgrade pricing and furture sales down the road - we honestly haven't thought that far ahead, but will most definitley keep everyone's comments in mind.



Im new here to the forum! i obviously dont know for sure but Apple has some aggressive turbo settings. A lot of the time a CPU spikes like that are mostly the reporting software not being able to report as fast as the CPU can turbo. So lets say you are using 30% of a single core at 3ghz, it'll turbo to 4.5ghz to maintain performance so its really more like using 20% of the CPU single core but the software still reports it as 3ghz because its only collecting processor speed info every 1 second or every 5 or 10 seconds. Also that 30% is probably not actually anywhere close to that. I have a 16 core Ryzen CPU and a lot of sample libraries only use 1 or 2 cores, and my hyperthreaded cores won't even be in use so in all actuality if core 1 + 2 is having high usage, you're really only utilizing a very small amount of the overall CPU package.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 3, 2020)

Is Damage 2 all new content or is some of the content from Damage 1 repeated?


----------



## davidson (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We've run Damage 2 on a variety of systems, and have optimized the engine as much as humanly possible. CPU hit will depend on what kind of rig you are running, but none of us at HY found D2 to present an unusual burden in terms of resources. In addition, not a single beta tester (there were quite a few!!) commeted about issues with CPU.



Cheers. I know all of you are PC guys, but did you use any mac users running logic in your beta? The spikes in that video look pretty extreme, and not just when using the loop designer.

If there are any logic users who have used the library, please could you share your findings.


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 3, 2020)

I've been using this since 7:30 AM and it's now 11:30 AM and it barely even registers on the CPU meter. I'm on a PC i 9900K using Cubase 10.5.12. My CPU left the studio for a few minutes to go make coffee for me while I continued to audition sounds and it still ran very efficiently. Okay, that's stretching it a little but it is extremely efficient. Can't imagine it being worse on Mac.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 3, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> That's what I was trying to say in my last post. It appears they have to do it manually on their end because it wouldn't work for me, and this isn't the 1st time I've tried. I tried last year sometime as well and it wouldn't register then either.


Something has long been odd with HY product registry. I routinely have to re-enter products I’ve purchased. The ones purchased through Komplete Ultimate are the most resistant to remaining in the registry but it happens with libraries I purchased directly from HY as well.


----------



## Kent (Aug 3, 2020)

Playing that exact same loop as Tom in Logic, with an armed and recording track, this is what I get:






For comparison, this is my system at idle with Logic open, nothing selected or armed:





And this is my system at idle, no Logic open:




As you can see, it might look sort of high in Logic (at least as a peak; as you can see, it's already falling from its apex), but the computer (the Activity Monitor columns) doesn't see it like that. I'd imagine that @drews is right—it's a polling/reporting issue on Logic's end, but it's not an accurate reflection of what's actually happening as far as the Mac is concerned.

---

FWIW:

CPU: 4.0GHz Intel i7 6700k 4-Core
OS: macOS Mojave 10.14.6 (but without latest security update)
Logic: 10.5.1
Interface: RME UFX+ via Thunderbolt
Audio Settings @48KHz:







Note: I provide customer support for Heavyocity and received Damage 2 as an NFR.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 3, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Something has long been odd with HY product registry. I routinely have to re-enter products I’ve purchased. The ones purchased through Komplete Ultimate are the most resistant to remaining in the registry but it happens with libraries I purchased directly from HY as well.


 I've had to do this manually in the past. Damage 2 was automatically registered in my account . First time that has happened.


----------



## davidson (Aug 3, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Playing that exact same loop as Tom in Logic, with an armed and recording track, this is what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Still, a 75% peak for a single loop is pretty heavy going. Whether logic's meters are actually accurate or not, when one of those meters maxes out, we get crackles, pops, and system overload messages galore.


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 3, 2020)

Can you create a loop and drag out the midi into your daw? Looks like a great way to create custom rhythms but can you drag that midi into your daw?


----------



## drews (Aug 3, 2020)

davidson said:


> Thanks for that. Still, a 75% peak for a single loop is pretty heavy going. Whether logic's meters are actually accurate or not, when it maxes out I get crackles, pops, and system overload messages galore.



I appreciate someone on mac testing it out further right away, very helpful as to whats going on. If you're maxing out and getting audio artifacts than theres definitely an issue but so far i don't think it will be an issue as it seems to be using just as much processing power as any other modern plugin


----------



## davidson (Aug 3, 2020)

drews said:


> I appreciate someone on mac testing it out further right away, very helpful as to whats going on. If you're maxing out and getting audio artifacts than theres definitely an issue but so far i don't think it will be an issue as it seems to be using just as much processing power as any other modern plugin



I didn't mean to word it like I own the library and I'm getting overloads. By 'it' I meant the logic meter in general.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 3, 2020)

Is Damage 2 all new content or is some of the content from Damage 1 repeated?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2020)

Finally just got a first 5 mins with it. It's incredible. Also, there are so many patches and instruments! So amazing. Wouldn't surprised if it's doesn't get a 10/10 with Sound on Sound and Music Tech.


----------



## Brasart (Aug 3, 2020)

Holy hell it sounds good, I don't use big drums that often, and I already have a lot... but the urge to buy... and 200€ off... urgh


----------



## dbudimir (Aug 3, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Finally just got a first 5 mins with it. It's incredible. Also, there are so many patches and instruments! So amazing. Wouldn't surprised if it's doesn't get a 10/10 with Sound on Sound and Music Tech.



So that means you already have some green screen video with some epic crushing drums happening?


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 3, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> It is not drenched in reverb but sounds huge and organic with enormous amount of dynamics.



This!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity servers currently screaming for mercy.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 3, 2020)

A big thanks to Heavyocity!

I compose horror music for haunted attractions throughout the US, and Damage has been a staple library in a lot of my compositions, and like many others here, I've been keeping my fingers crossed for Damage 2 for a very long time now. So stoked that it's finally happened! 

Also, a big thanks for the generous discount! Only $200 for current Damage 1 owners?! No brainer!!!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2020)

dbudimir said:


> So that means you already have some green screen video with some epic crushing drums happening?



I can make this happen.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 3, 2020)

I just purchased DAMAGE 2 at $199. 

Many Thanks to Heavyocity for the special deal, and for making this wonderful library. 

Now.. I think I will wait until the servers are a bit less busy to download it.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 3, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I just purchased DAMAGE 2 at $199.
> 
> Many Thanks to Heavyocity for the special deal, and for making this wonderful library.
> 
> Now.. I think I will wait until the servers are a bit less busy to download it.


Servers were slow at 3 am here. Took about 30 minutes to download.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 3, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Servers were slow at 3 am here. Took about 30 minutes to download.



Thanks for the feedback. Yeah.. That's kind of expected with such a popular library. 

I will most likely download it later tomorrow. I'm in no rush to get DAMAGED


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 3, 2020)

drews said:


> I appreciate someone on mac testing it out further right away, very helpful as to whats going on. If you're maxing out and getting audio artifacts than theres definitely an issue but so far i don't think it will be an issue as it seems to be using just as much processing power as any other modern plugin



I can try - what is the loop exactly to test?


----------



## Simeon (Aug 3, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Is Damage 2 all new content or is some of the content from Damage 1 repeated?



Damage 2 is all new content.


----------



## Simeon (Aug 3, 2020)

Livestream???
I thought it might be fun looking into Damage 2 together.
Around 3:30 EST.


----------



## Simeon (Aug 3, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> Can you create a loop and drag out the midi into your daw? Looks like a great way to create custom rhythms but can you drag that midi into your daw?



I do not see any MIDI export in Damage 2, will double-check the manual.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 3, 2020)

Can it cope with decreasing and increasing tempos (ie tempo ramps)? Damage 1 didn't seem to be able to.


----------



## Kjenx56 (Aug 3, 2020)

so is anyone else having issues with downloading this ?
i suppose there is quite a bit of traffic on their server but sheesh !!!
im getting no download love rihght now !


----------



## Nova (Aug 3, 2020)

There's two developers that never disappoint me: Heavyocity and Cinematic Studio Series. Phenomenal upgrade price and great product.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 3, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Can it cope with decreasing and increasing tempos (ie tempo ramps)? Damage 1 didn't seem to be able to.



That's not Damage - that's Kontakt that can't do that.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Damage 2 will NOT be in Komplete 13 and there are no plans to include it in any future versions of Komplete (or KU, etc.). Hope that helps! Thanks everyone who already picked up D2! Enjoy it!


How
ept is D2 as a straight up orchestral percussion library? Are there regular patches or are they all epic and ensembles? If I recall correctly, D1 had an organic set of patches.


----------



## Scalms (Aug 3, 2020)

On their product Page one of the pros comments on the ability to drag your own samples in, can someone confirm if this is true?


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 3, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> Can you create a loop and drag out the midi into your daw? Looks like a great way to create custom rhythms but can you drag that midi into your daw?


that would be awesome


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 3, 2020)

Scalms said:


> On their product Page one of the pros comments on the ability to drag your own samples in, can someone confirm if this is true?


The reference was actually meaning the source samples in Damage 2 - Users are able to drag and drop any of the almost 1600 sources where wanted on the keymapping range.

Sorry that it's misleading; we'll clarify the context.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> The reference was actually meaning the source samples in Damage 2 - Users are able to drag and drop any of the almost 1600 sources where wanted on the keymapping range.
> 
> Sorry that it's misleading; we'll clarify the context.



Would be great to have midi export in some form on the loops and rolls.


----------



## dblock (Aug 3, 2020)

Saved myself the usual mental back and forth when it comes to these kinds of purchases.Downloading now before I even check out the Youtube videos. $199 no brainer.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 3, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> How
> ept is D2 as a straight up orchestral percussion library? Are there regular patches or are they all epic and ensembles? If I recall correctly, D1 had an organic set of patches.



Besides the heavily processed "Damage style" drums and stuff like dumpster hits and crowbar bangs, there's tons of organic, natural-sounding, non "hybrid-epic-trailer-blast" type drums. Taikos, bass drums, toms, surdos, etc., most available as both ensemble hits and single-drum hits. No shortage of ether category!

But it's not strictly a normal orch perc collection, so if you're looking for the ordinary perc section with temple blocks and triangle you'll probably find some stuff missing.

Here is the sound source list:



https://heavyocity.com/Downloads/Damage2_ContentBreakdown.pdf


----------



## José Herring (Aug 3, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Besides the heavily processed "Damage style" drums and stuff like dumpster hits and crowbar bangs, there's tons of organic, natural-sounding, non "hybrid-epic-trailer-blast" type drums. Taikos, bass drums, toms, surdos, etc., most available as both ensemble hits and single-drum hits. No shortage of ether category!
> 
> But it's not strictly a normal orch perc collection, so if you're looking for the ordinary perc section with temple blocks and triangle you'll probably find some stuff missing.
> 
> ...


Awe man, I was so looking forward to the Damage 2 Vibraslap samples.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 3, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Besides the heavily processed "Damage style" drums and stuff like dumpster hits and crowbar bangs, there's tons of organic, natural-sounding, non "hybrid-epic-trailer-blast" type drums. Taikos, bass drums, toms, surdos, etc., most available as both ensemble hits and single-drum hits. No shortage of ether category!
> 
> But it's not strictly a normal orch perc collection, so if you're looking for the ordinary perc section with temple blocks and triangle you'll probably find some stuff missing.
> 
> ...


Btw that's a lot of really good content. Hmmmmm.......now I'm interested.


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 3, 2020)

The GUI is really well thought out with some nice features included but my favorite part is how well they have recorded all the instruments. You can get fairly dry with turning off the stage and rolling the hall and room verbs off. Even a built in stutter effect with 8th/16th/32nd note divisions if you need.


----------



## method1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Love it, amazing stuff, as far as sequels go Heavyocity smashed it!
Ive already used it in a couple of episodes that I hope will hit TX before this library starts showing up in every TV show & film soundtrack for the foreseeable future


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 3, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Besides the heavily processed "Damage style" drums and stuff like dumpster hits and crowbar bangs, there's tons of organic, natural-sounding, non "hybrid-epic-trailer-blast" type drums. Taikos, bass drums, toms, surdos, etc., most available as both ensemble hits and single-drum hits. No shortage of ether category!
> 
> But it's not strictly a normal orch perc collection, so if you're looking for the ordinary perc section with temple blocks and triangle you'll probably find some stuff missing.
> 
> ...


Dang - would have LOVED to have their 'take' on timps.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 3, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Besides the heavily processed "Damage style" drums and stuff like dumpster hits and crowbar bangs, there's tons of organic, natural-sounding, non "hybrid-epic-trailer-blast" type drums. Taikos, bass drums, toms, surdos, etc., most available as both ensemble hits and single-drum hits. No shortage of ether category!
> 
> But it's not strictly a normal orch perc collection, so if you're looking for the ordinary perc section with temple blocks and triangle you'll probably find some stuff missing.
> 
> ...


cool thanks. I have traditional orchestral perf...as well as Cineperc...but just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 3, 2020)

Fricken masterpiece!!! The rumble in those taikos!!!


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 3, 2020)

Seems quiet on the forum today. Is everyone bashing giant drums


----------



## KEM (Aug 3, 2020)

Just bought it, watched some walkthroughs and I couldn’t resist...


----------



## BassClef (Aug 3, 2020)

...never had Damage 1... sounds fantastic... extremely playable and customizable... could easily replace my HZ perc and all 4 of the 8-Dio Epics I have.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks, Heavyocity for this great library. A great Win-Win premiere of Damage 2 with the loyalty discount for D1 users. I think everybody is getting it!


----------



## Carl W (Aug 3, 2020)

Do I need 60G free space? And what is NI losslesss compression?

"60 GB uncompressed (24.58 GB on Disk with NI lossless compression)"








Heavyocity Damage 2: Orchestral Drums VST Pack


Heavyocity Damage 2 is the epic sequel to the iconic original. Choose this orchestral drums VST pack for 1500+ sources worth of pure percussive inspiration.



heavyocity.com


----------



## axb312 (Aug 3, 2020)

Carl W said:


> Do I need 60G free space? And what is NI losslesss compression?
> 
> "60 GB uncompressed (24.58 GB on Disk with NI lossless compression)"
> 
> ...



You need 24.58 GB


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> The reference was actually meaning the source samples in Damage 2 - Users are able to drag and drop any of the almost 1600 sources where wanted on the keymapping range.
> 
> Sorry that it's misleading; we'll clarify the context.



Damage 2 is a complete and total knock out! Absolutely incredible and I keep laughing at how deep it is. One thing I am wondering. Is there an option to drag midi out of it and into your DAW? There’s so much in there that I’m not sure if I‘ve even seen everything yet.

Thank you so much for creating this library!


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 4, 2020)

Can you get the owners discount if you have damage through komplete?

That would be a real bummer if you couldn't.


----------



## JoelSim (Aug 4, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Can you get the owners discount if you have damage through komplete?
> 
> That would be a real bummer if you couldn't.


Check your Damage serial number in Native access and enter that serial number in Heavyocity's damage 2 upgrade page.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 4, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Until August 27!



Do both offers end on August the 27th (ie is the discount for Damage 1 users just for the into period as well)?

Or, for example, if this goes on sale by xmas or something, will the $100 off for damage 1 users still be applicable?


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a question about D2 : Is someone has find a way to automate the changing position of the drums in the stage view? We can do it in real time and record it on audio, but i want to make it via midi automation but i can't map a command to it... Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Saxer (Aug 4, 2020)

JoelSim said:


> Check your Damage serial number in Native access and enter that serial number in Heavyocity's damage 2 upgrade page.


This gave me an error message "Cupon "xxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx" does not exist. I wrote to the support.


----------



## drews (Aug 4, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Damage 2 is a complete and total knock out! Absolutely incredible and I keep laughing at how deep it is. One thing I am wondering. Is there an option to drag midi out of it and into your DAW? There’s so much in there that I’m not sure if I‘ve even seen everything yet.
> 
> Thank you so much for creating this library!


Add me to the list of people requesting the ability to drag midi out. It would definitely be a luxury but if it wouldn’t be too hard to add to a future update, they’d probably make a lot of people very happy.


----------



## Rich4747 (Aug 4, 2020)

damage 2 1.1 midi drag feature update
1. create amazing custom loop with slick new tools. 2. record a small performance of said loop internally[ala the orch]. 3. drag that recorded midi groove loop buffer into daw. 4. go nuts!. 5. achieve legend status.


----------



## Ran Zhou (Aug 4, 2020)

Has anyone met problem of their portal, mine doesn’t start up on win7?


----------



## Flexi83 (Aug 5, 2020)

It would be more interesting if Loops in Damage 2 can be changed like in PercX Library.
This makes drum loops much more versatile and I can build my own stuff. If not, I think I stick to Damage 1 which I love and PercX.


----------



## muddyblue (Aug 5, 2020)

KEM said:


> Just bought it, watched some walkthroughs and I couldn’t resist...


....me too !


----------



## misterfincher23 (Aug 5, 2020)

I resist!!! But that‘s NOT easy!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 5, 2020)

Just bought it - 177€ is an absolute nobrainer and I am glad I resist buying HZP on sale for 100€ more


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 5, 2020)

misterfincher23 said:


> I resist!!! But that‘s NOT easy!





😆 🤣


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 5, 2020)

Posted this on the other forum...Ok, Have spent some time with D2, Need another perc lib like I need Covid. The programming is fantastic, nothing like it. The settings page where you can build rolls crescendos etc is innovative and real time saver. It is both a creative function and ease of use function and places D2 above all percussion libs based on programming for how I like to work. It can sound totally organic or of course be mangled to the nth degree. It does have a sound, I like the sound but that is the thing one should take into consideration, whether you like it. LA Modern Percussion to me is the standard for audio quality in a percussion library and it remains so but the quality here still is great and the programming puts it in a different league compared to other perc libs.

I am still in quarantine for the foreseeable future and my wife and I have no travel plans. D2 and Cycles by Slate and Ash are keeping me happy while being in lock down.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 5, 2020)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Posted this on the other forum...Ok, Have spent some time with D2, Need another perc lib like I need Covid. The programming is fantastic, nothing like it. The settings page where you can build rolls crescendos etc is innovative and real time saver. It is both a creative function and ease of use function and places D2 above all percussion libs based on programming for how I like to work. It can sound totally organic or of course be mangled to the nth degree. It does have a sound, I like the sound but that is the thing one should take into consideration, whether you like it. LA Modern Percussion to me is the standard for audio quality in a percussion library and it remains so but the quality here still is great and the programming puts it in a different league compared to other perc libs.
> 
> I am still in quarantine for the foreseeable future and my wife and I have no travel plans. D2 and Cycles by Slate and Ash are keeping me happy while being in lock down.


Thanks for a balanced review Craig.


----------



## Braymen (Aug 5, 2020)

I didn't know about Damage until this came out and my god. One of the best purchases I've made. My drums go BOOOM BOOM now


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 5, 2020)

Stack the Armageddon-Ensemble from D1 and D2 and...WOW  

D2 is a great expansion to D1 imho. D1 is a little bit smaller in sound and got also smaller and different instruments and percussion. D2 also offers some nice hybrid- and sounddesign-stuff. I think the only other drum/perc-library I want is the Antidrum Machine from Soundiron for some special instruments.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 5, 2020)

Braymen said:


> I didn't know about Damage until this came out and my god. One of the best purchases I've made. My drums go BOOOM BOOM now


----------



## Braymen (Aug 5, 2020)

José Herring said:


>




Hahaha  Looks like we need a damage 2 demo called 'Boom Boom Now' ft big drums


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 5, 2020)

The performance engine is so much fun!!!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 5, 2020)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Posted this on the other forum...Ok, Have spent some time with D2, Need another perc lib like I need Covid. The programming is fantastic, nothing like it. The settings page where you can build rolls crescendos etc is innovative and real time saver. It is both a creative function and ease of use function and places D2 above all percussion libs based on programming for how I like to work. It can sound totally organic or of course be mangled to the nth degree. It does have a sound, I like the sound but that is the thing one should take into consideration, whether you like it. LA Modern Percussion to me is the standard for audio quality in a percussion library and it remains so but the quality here still is great and the programming puts it in a different league compared to other perc libs.
> 
> I am still in quarantine for the foreseeable future and my wife and I have no travel plans. D2 and Cycles by Slate and Ash are keeping me happy while being in lockdown.


Yup. Because of its inherent sound it seems like it's important to most often use its more generic sounds whenever possible. The programming is brilliant. Its overall sound quality and quality control are A+. Just loads of fun. 

.


----------



## Symfoniq (Aug 6, 2020)

Damage 2 is awesome.

I know "pure" sampled instruments aren't really Heavyocity's gig, but I'd shell out in an instant for an orchestral percussion library that had a similar interface and features to Damage 2. I love the stage placement and performance engine features.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 6, 2020)

Symfoniq said:


> Damage 2 is awesome.
> 
> I know "pure" sampled instruments aren't really Heavyocity's gig, but I'd shell out in an instant for an orchestral percussion library that had a similar interface and features to Damage 2. I love the stage placement and performance engine features.



you can disable room "and" hall, get the mic full front and then the samples are really dry and pure imho.


----------



## reimerpdx (Aug 6, 2020)

This is my new favorite percussion library.
LAMP and others will still have a place, but I think I'll be opening Damage 2 first.
KILLER JOB Heavyocity!!!!


----------



## Symfoniq (Aug 6, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> you can disable room "and" hall, get the mic full front and then the samples are really dry and pure imho.



Right.

What I mean is that Heavyocity likes to sample things that are ideal for processing, mangling, crushing, etc. Orchestral percussion doesn't generally fall into that category, but the stage and performance engine features would be extremely useful in an orchestral percussion library (even if I'll probably never apply "Nightmare" punishment to my kettle drums).


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bought. Fantastic. Dynamic. Epic. Ultra deep. And the performance options are fabulous. Thanks Heavyocity !!!!


----------



## Emmanuel (Aug 10, 2020)

How does this compare to Hans Zimmer Pro?


----------



## Artemi (Aug 10, 2020)

Emmanuel said:


> How does this compare to Hans Zimmer Pro?







__





Percussion comparison: Damage 2 / Hans Zimmer Percussion Professional / Stormdrum 3


As many of you here I got Damage 2 and got instantly inspired by the amazing library. It really delivers a massive punch in the face! So I created this video from a couple of more heavy-hitting libraries that I own just to kinda hear what kind of "ground" they cover: Damage 2 Hans Zimmer...




vi-control.net


----------



## fiestared (Aug 10, 2020)

In the "stage" view, how does one make an automation of the two sliders on the right, to make the drums more wet or dry ? (I did not find any midi learn) 
Thanks


----------



## Igorianych (Aug 10, 2020)

I want to upgrade, but the site only offers me a paypal. Maybe I'm an idiot, but I can't find the option to pay by card ...
That is, the site offers to pay by card, but then transfers it to the paypal.


how to switch to payment by card?


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 11, 2020)

I just purchased D2 and is about to download and install it on Win 10 through the Native Access application. But there is an issue: I can not find out how to direct where to place the download?

My C: drive doesn't have space enough and I want to place the files on my external 2TB SSD for library samples. What's the trick to doing that?


----------



## JyTy (Aug 11, 2020)

Per Boysen said:


> I just purchased D2 and is about to download and install it on Win 10 through the Native Access application. But there is an issue: I can not find out how to direct where to place the download?
> 
> My C: drive doesn't have space enough and I want to place the files on my external 2TB SSD for library samples. What's the trick to doing that?



Check the purchase emails... they also have an installer of their own: https://heavyocity.com/heavyocity-portal/ This is what I used.


----------



## JyTy (Aug 11, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> I want to upgrade, but the site only offers me a paypal. Maybe I'm an idiot, but I can't find the option to pay by card ...
> That is, the site offers to pay by card, but then transfers it to the paypal.
> 
> 
> how to switch to payment by card?



You can use PayPal as a credit card payment method as well even if you are not a Paypal user. You just enter the credit card details and Paypal handles the transfer... I think that is what they are leveraging here...

Ohhhh, and it is also a very unintuitive user experience here... *you need to click on the credit card type icon below the yellow Paypal button to start Paypal's guest checkout*... I think that this design flaw is potentially costing them some $$$ in conversions...


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 11, 2020)

JyTy said:


> Check the purchase emails... they also have an installer of their own: https://heavyocity.com/heavyocity-portal/ This is what I used.


Thanks JyTy, it's downloading now with their own installer. 

BTW I just noticed that I can now get my Grid II back  that I have not been able to install properly for two years with the Native Access.


----------



## Igorianych (Aug 11, 2020)

JyTy said:


> You can use PayPal as a credit card payment method as well even if you are not a Paypal user. You just enter the credit card details and Paypal handles the transfer... I think that is what they are leveraging here...
> 
> Ohhhh, and it is also a very unintuitive user experience here... *you need to click on the credit card type icon below the yellow Paypal button to start Paypal's guest checkout*... I think that this design flaw is potentially costing them some $$$ in conversions...



Thanks for your help, colleague *JyTy*!
I tried to do so, but at one of the stages of registration, I am offered to enter the paypal and pay by card through the paypal. It just doesn't seem to have happened before. I think we should simplify the buying process as much as possible.

In general, I wrote in support. We'll see


----------



## Igorianych (Aug 11, 2020)

Hooray! I'm not crazy, there really is such a situation. Here's what the support answered:






suddenly it helps someone


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 14, 2020)

Love the library!


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 14, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Do both offers end on August the 27th (ie is the discount for Damage 1 users just for the into period as well)?
> 
> Or, for example, if this goes on sale by xmas or something, will the $100 off for damage 1 users still be applicable?



Bumping this question. I own Damage 1 but I think I should put off this upgrade for the time being. I would hope the discount remains, unlike the intro sale?


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2020)

ALTM said:


> Bumping this question. I own Damage 1 but I think I should put off this upgrade for the time being. I would hope the discount remains, unlike the intro sale?




+1

I can’t afford to purchase D2 at this moment.with Covid and unemployment etc......
I hope Heavyocity answers this question .

Thanks 👍


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 14, 2020)

ALTM said:


> Bumping this question. I own Damage 1 but I think I should put off this upgrade for the time being. I would hope the discount remains, unlike the intro sale?



So we will have an ongoing upgrade path for Damage 1 owners, but it won't be as deep a discount as we're running now for the introductory offer. The $199 price for Damage 1 owners ends August 27. Hope that helps clarify!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m loving this library so much but I do have a few questions. Can I assign midi CCs to automate functions In the Ensemble Designer patch such as Mix and the little circles On the Stage? I’ve been trying to find what automation gets recorded when I’m in write mode in Cubase but no luck so far.

When I create a custom kit in the Ensemble Designer source tab and then position the kit pieces on the stage all is great. However, how can I match the positioning on the stage when I use Kit designer or Loop designer? Creating loops with my own kits sharing the same stage positions would be amazing.

Maybe I’m over thinking things and it’s perfect how it is. 😂


----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 14, 2020)

Yeah I would like to make the loops dryer but couldn’t figure it out yet.


----------



## David Kudell (Aug 14, 2020)

Finally got to play around with Damage 2 today and it’s phenomenal. Just put like 15 tracks of it at the top of my template’s percussion folder. I love the sound - the low impact is there but the highs and mids are there too.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 14, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Finally got to play around with Damage 2 today and it’s phenomenal. Just put like 15 tracks of it at the top of my template’s percussion folder.





Not enough!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## fiestared (Aug 15, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I’m loving this library so much but I do have a few questions. Can I assign midi CCs to automate functions In the Ensemble Designer patch such as Mix and the little circles On the Stage? I’ve been trying to find what automation gets recorded when I’m in write mode in Cubase but no luck so far.
> 
> When I create a custom kit in the Ensemble Designer source tab and then position the kit pieces on the stage all is great. However, how can I match the positioning on the stage when I use Kit designer or Loop designer? Creating loops with my own kits sharing the same stage positions would be amazing.
> 
> Maybe I’m over thinking things and it’s perfect how it is. 😂


I asked almost the same question, how to assign midi cc in the stage view to the sliders on the right (+dry or +wet) ? no answer, I think we need this feature, it would simplify our life to mix ...


----------



## Marsen (Aug 15, 2020)

Saxer said:


> This gave me an error message "Cupon "xxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx" does not exist. I wrote to the support.



Same here!
Got error message, wrote to support.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 15, 2020)

fiestared said:


> I asked almost the same question, how to assign midi cc in the stage view to the sliders on the right (+dry or +wet) ? no answer, I think we need this feature, it would simplify our life to mix ..



You r-click on the knobs (mic positions) below, and select 'learn CC'. That's what the little circles on the stage are controlling.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 15, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> You r-click on the knobs (mic positions) below, and select 'learn CC'. That's what the little circles on the stage are controlling.



Please try this on the Mix fader on the rightside of the stage in the Ensemble Designer. I cant seem to assign that.


----------



## fiestared (Aug 15, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> You r-click on the knobs (mic positions) below, and select 'learn CC'. That's what the little circles on the stage are controlling.


The two sliders in the selected area of the picture


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 15, 2020)

Ah those, ok. Yeah - those are doing the exact same thing as the little circles - it is controlling the same thing - the mic positions. Difference there, is it's all of the little circles, as opposed to one at a time.

But seeing as though that slider and the little circles are not controlling the controllers inside the instrument (which is what they did with D1), it seems as though they have done this with scripting, and @EvilDragon can correct me if I am wrong, but I am pretty sure you can't assign CC data to scripts.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Sure you can, but you gotta script it that way.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh really? Ok, I thought you couldn't do that. Good to know I was wrong!

So, maybe we can start a petition to get them to script it that way?


----------



## fiestared (Aug 15, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Oh really? Ok, I thought you couldn't do that. Good to know I was wrong!
> 
> So, maybe we can start a petition to get them to script it that way?


It seems evident one could do it, one midi cc" and voila you can move all the drums in one move...


----------



## Marsen (Aug 16, 2020)

Just got an message from HO Support. 
They refreshed their database, so now it is possible for Komplete Ultimate Owners, to register Damage 1 and the Evolve Libraries.
Worked for me.


----------



## Marsen (Aug 16, 2020)

So I got Damage 2, though I wasn't sure to buy another percussion library.
I feared, it may could not fill any gap. It may just first hype.

OMG, I couldn't be more wrong. This library blows me away!

The playability can't be transported in walkthrough's.
The sound and response of the percussion is breathtaking.
The performance tool is like a real human drummer, percussionist acting.
No machine gun effects, human groove, controllable speed & dynamics of rolls by cc. , programmable polyrythms in no time...

The stagetool is incredible. Amazing soundquality from close to wide.
I looked at Skywalker Sound Scoring Stage, to get an idea of the room (yeah, it was in the trailer) , but I was interested, to find out more.

Incredible work.

Heavyocity produced a masterpiece.


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 17, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Just got an message from HO Support.
> They refreshed their database, so now it is possible for Komplete Ultimate Owners, to register Damage 1 and the Evolve Libraries.
> Worked for me.


For me it did not work to register my Evolve 2. The manual registration form just gave me 
_"! Invalid Serial Number"._

Maybe because I'm not a Komplete Ultimate Owner?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 17, 2020)

Are there TAIKOS in Damage 2? Are they GOOD?


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 17, 2020)

Unfortunately, I'm experiencing some time-consuming issues here with Damage 2 and I want to report in to help others with similar setups (sample libraries on external SSD and working the projects on a studio desktop and a laptop, depending on where I have to be, geographically, so to say). The first issue, with the internal SSD not being big enough and the Native Instruments' Native Access not offering a way to direct where to download, was easy to get around by using Heaveocity's own Portal application, which lets you set a download path for the installation (thank you for the advice!). However, now I'm back at my studio with all installations on an external SSD, only to find that Kontakt on my studio desktop PC is not detecting Damage 2 as installed. This while both Native Access and Heavocity Portal list Damage 2 as installed. 

As far as I understand my only way out here will be to uninstall and reinstall through the desktop. But will I then get fried next time I must work on the lappy?


----------



## Hadrondrift (Aug 17, 2020)

Per Boysen said:


> Native Instruments' Native Access not offering a way to direct where to download


You can set Download, Application, Content and VST locations in the preferences, "Head & Shoulder"-icon in the top right, to the left of the Native Instruments logo. So you can direct the download to drive D:\..., for instance, and install the content to E:\...

At least for Windows: When you install a library via Native Access, not only the content is installed on the drive. AFAIK, a challenge/response procedure also takes place in the background and entries are made in the Windows registry.
It is therefore not sufficient to just move the external SSD to another computer. The library must be installed again to get a new challenge/response procedure on that computer. But you can simply install the library again at the same place on the external SSD. Hope I did understand your problem correctly.
-----
Damage 2 kicks butt and more (if you are into that kind of trailerish sound, of course). Purchase of the year so far... and yes - there are TAIKOS


----------



## Marsen (Aug 17, 2020)

Per Boysen said:


> For me it did not work to register my Evolve 2. The manual registration form just gave me
> _"! Invalid Serial Number"._
> 
> Maybe because I'm not a Komplete Ultimate Owner?



I guess yes.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 17, 2020)

Per Boysen said:


> For me it did not work to register my Evolve 2. The manual registration form just gave me
> _"! Invalid Serial Number"._
> 
> Maybe because I'm not a Komplete Ultimate Owner?


I couldn’t register my original Damage 1 which I purchased as part of 10 Komplete ultimate, but I could upgrade from it, using the same KU10 serial


----------



## Markrs (Aug 17, 2020)

So I caved in, I wasn’t going to buy it, but I have been impressed with the walkthroughs and I doubt they will have it cheaper anytime soon


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 17, 2020)

Hadrondrift said:


> Damage 2 kicks butt and more (if you are into that kind of trailerish sound, of course). Purchase of the year so far... and yes - there are TAIKOS


Yes, I love it! Found it useful within an hour from downloading to the laptop. I layered some loops behind a snappy jazz brushes kit and got a hybrid drumkit I have not heard before, that worked great within the musical context. 



> You can set Download, Application, Content and VST locations in the preferences, "Head & Shoulder"-icon in the top right, to the left of the Native Instruments logo. So you can direct the download to drive D:\..., for instance, and install the content to E:\...


Thanks, I did a re-install over the old one on the desktop. But sadly Damage 2 still doesn't show up in Kontakt on this machine. Luckily I freezed the D2 tracks on the laptop so I can now put the final touch to the project mixes with the studio desktop machine. I use two external SSDs that I move between machines, one for project folders and one for the sample libraries. DAW apps run from the system drive of each machine (C). I guess the issue is caused by Windows. If I could find an "uninstall" file (like with other software) I would use that and reinstall from scratch on the desktop. Maybe I should try to reinstall after having deleted the entire "Damage 2" folder. I'll do that tonight and set up a download/install overnight while sleeping.

_EDIT (two hours later):
Yep, that did the job. Now I got Damage 2 working again . This shows that if you work on two machines you have to download and install from scratch on both, storing samples at the same external SSD location, overwriting the previous installation's samples. Not the case with my other libraries, but it's just a few extra hours and I think it's worth it whatever the reason is. Both are on Windows, I have not installed on my Mac and don't know how that goes for a studio/laptop setup. _


----------



## Marsen (Aug 17, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Are there TAIKOS in Damage 2? Are they GOOD?



There are and they are excellent. 
Compared to the Taikos of Cineperc, they have at least the same level of quality but a better playability threw the Performance MIDI tool.

I'm still astonished about the sound of Skywalker Recording Stage.
And the close mics are sounding fantastic, too.


----------



## ryst (Aug 17, 2020)

Is there any way to use Damage 2 loops at slower tempos without the "gating effect" happening? A lot of the loops at lower than 90bpm result in a very gated/unnatural sound. I assume the answer is no, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 19, 2020)

Is there any use for the Kit Designer if you do have/use drum pads?


----------



## DenisT (Aug 19, 2020)

Is there another library that is as good as Damage 2 today (for big/epic percussions, not orchestral percs) ? 

I'm planning on buying it, just checking if I should consider another option even if Damage 2 sounds SO good from what I've heard!


----------



## krops (Aug 19, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I couldn’t register my original Damage 1 which I purchased as part of 10 Komplete ultimate, but I could upgrade from it, using the same KU10 serial


Ah, I didn't even think of trying that, I assumed I had to register D1 first. Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2020)

DenisT said:


> Is there another library that is as good as Damage 2 today (for big/epic percussions, not orchestral percs) ?
> 
> I'm planning on buying it, just checking if I should consider another option even if Damage 2 sounds SO good from what I've heard!



I think DAMAGE 2 is the best option given the price. I don't want to suggest anything on the Commercial Announcements Thread. There are a few options, but D2 is still imho. the best value.


----------



## Tonezou (Aug 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I think DAMAGE 2 is the best option given the price.


What are your thoughts about the plugin used also for epic orchestral music in, lets say, Thomas Bergersen style?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2020)

Tonezou said:


> What are your thoughts about the plugin used also for epic orchestral music in, lets say, Thomas Bergersen style?



I think Damage 2 is a great library to use for making Epic Orchestral music.


----------



## JonS (Aug 19, 2020)

DenisT said:


> Is there another library that is as good as Damage 2 today (for big/epic percussions, not orchestral percs) ?
> 
> I'm planning on buying it, just checking if I should consider another option even if Damage 2 sounds SO good from what I've heard!


Strikeforce is great but expensive and only sells for $40-$50 off during holidays.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 19, 2020)

After believing my time to get sick was coming in a matter of days (thankfully not yet!!), I plunged in and bought D2. Life is short, my friends.

I'm still getting to know it, of course. One thing I can absolutely say is that this is the first set of drums that absolutely 100% stands alongside my OB-6, which can kick the arse of most drums to the curb it can be so powerful. But D2 right now is seeming like a fantastic match. I just have a loop going with D2 x2, Omnisphere, and an arp from my OB-6 I made (with a little Supermassive spice). All I can say is: DAMN!! WOW. My jaw dropped.

Looking forward to getting to know and experience D2 even more in the months to come.

EDIT: This is nothing special (I'm no pro) - and it's not mixed so has massive bass. It's just a quick loop I threw together in 30min or so, playing with the Kit Designer + high loop (thru my Acidbox3), Omnisphere bassline I played in, and an ephemeral OB-6 arp, slightly reminiscent of Skinny Puppy, run through Supermassive using the Hydra preset.

I wanted to share something NOT orchestral that uses D2.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p97niqk13uwgjom/Drums Go Doom.mp3?dl=0


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 19, 2020)

This vst is a materpiece.


----------



## JonS (Aug 20, 2020)

Heavyocity Media said:


> Learn more at Heavyocity.com/Damage-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even with all the awe and hype, I have to say this actually beats elevated expectations, which is rare and remarkable 🍾 Damage 2 is so good it’s mind blowing 🤯🤩

I was hesitant to get it, and when I see all these over the top reactions all I’m thinking is there is no way it’s that good and who paid all these people to rave about this product? I literally can guarantee that if you like epic music you will be floored by Damage 2!!

Damage 2 is a must buy title!! It is one of the best VI libraries I have ever heard even though it’s specific epic percussion themed.


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 22, 2020)

Any reason to buy this from Heavyocity direct vs the Native Instruments store? Both end up being $199 because I own K12U.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 22, 2020)

Finally got a chance to play this beast tonight. Holy fu%&ing hell!!!

@Heavyocity Media You guys made something incredibly special here! An instant classic! Bravo!!!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 22, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> Any reason to buy this from Heavyocity direct vs the Native Instruments store? Both end up being $199 because I own K12U.



What would the difference be if you are spending the same amount of money?


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 22, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> What would the difference be if you are spending the same amount of money?


Developers can make more money when buying direct.

So it's usually a "respect for the developer" type of thing.


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 22, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> What would the difference be if you are spending the same amount of money?



I asked first  .
But I don't know, that's why I wanted to check.. sometimes companies throw in certain perks, a freebie or credit points or who knows what.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 23, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Finally got a chance to play this beast tonight. Holy fu%&ing hell!!!
> 
> @Heavyocity Media You guys made something incredibly special here! An instant classic! Bravo!!!


I soooo agree with you. I replaced the percussion in a project with Damage 2 and it just sounded that much better...... It's insane. Good fricking job @Heavyocity Media. You guys rock!


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 24, 2020)

So I've been doing all the research I can to figure this out but need some help from people who know firsthand. Does Damage 2 have anything like the awesome, punchy drum kits you find in AI Cerberus/Decimator or Musical Sampling's Medusa/Renegade? I've been eyeing all of these (well, except the discounted Decimator) specifically for their processed, hard-hitting kits - in the case of Medusa, for example, multiple kits playing together.

With Cerberus on sale right now I suppose it's a bit of a dilemma. Damage 2 seems like a no-brainer purchase for someone who gets the upgrade price, since it looks far more comprehensive than the competition, sounds fantastic, etc. But for the life of me, I can't figure out if Damage has anything like this, and if they don't, why not! Seems like shame that can't just cover that too, like the competitors. D2 seems awesome at everything from ensembles to loops and effects, but the tight drum kits happen to be a priority of mine. I'd hate to be forced to get libraries with a ton of overlap *just* for those kits, but I feel like I might have to... any insight on the drum kits in Damage 2?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes. I have both. D2 is far more expansive. Cerberus sounds great, no doubt, but it’s no D2 in features and playability. I bought D2 primarily for the drum kit feature.

I paid full intro price (no upgrade) for D2 and have no regrets.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm a huge AI fanboi and if I had to choose between Cerberus and Damage 2, I'd choose the latter.

Damage 2 has all sorts of solo drum samples, so you can build a "drum kit" from it.


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 26, 2020)

Any way of getting the upgrade through third party sites? I've done so through Best Service on other products but not seeing it there..


----------



## Marsen (Aug 26, 2020)

ALTM said:


> Any way of getting the upgrade through third party sites? I've done so through Best Service on other products but not seeing it there..



Yes, it's not on Best Service.
I don't know, where you come from, but for me as european, it's cheaper to buy directly from Heavyocity.


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 26, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Yes, it's not on Best Service.
> I don't know, where you come from, but for me as european, it's cheaper to buy directly from Heavyocity.



In the US so I think NI/Heavyocity are probably the way to go and equal in price to me. If it's like previous sales they've done together, the upgrade/bundles are solely available directly from these two - fair enough.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 26, 2020)

Purchased...


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 26, 2020)

ALTM said:


> So I've been doing all the research I can to figure this out but need some help from people who know firsthand. Does Damage 2 have anything like the awesome, punchy drum kits you find in AI Cerberus/Decimator or Musical Sampling's Medusa/Renegade? I've been eyeing all of these (well, except the discounted Decimator) specifically for their processed, hard-hitting kits - in the case of Medusa, for example, multiple kits playing together.
> 
> With Cerberus on sale right now I suppose it's a bit of a dilemma. Damage 2 seems like a no-brainer purchase for someone who gets the upgrade price, since it looks far more comprehensive than the competition, sounds fantastic, etc. But for the life of me, I can't figure out if Damage has anything like this, and if they don't, why not! Seems like shame that can't just cover that too, like the competitors. D2 seems awesome at everything from ensembles to loops and effects, but the tight drum kits happen to be a priority of mine. I'd hate to be forced to get libraries with a ton of overlap *just* for those kits, but I feel like I might have to... any insight on the drum kits in Damage 2?


I have both. While Damage 2 is a fu$!ing beast, Cerberus has a very specific sound that you won't get with Damage 2 (and vice versa).

Cerberus is very dry, up close and super punchy. Damage 2 can get close to that sound when you just use the close and room mic perspectives, and also pulling back on the release tail helps.

Overall, Damage 2 is leaps and bounds ahead of Cerberus in terms of content, features, and sheer brutality, but if you need that very specific sound that you like from Cerberus, then i highly recommend it!

Then again, i highly recommend getting both of these libraries!!!


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 26, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I have both. While Damage 2 is a fu$!ing beast, Cerberus has a very specific sound that you won't get with Damage 2 (and vice versa).
> 
> Cerberus is very dry, up close and super punchy. Damage 2 can get close to that sound when you just use the close and room mic perspectives, and also pulling back on the release tail helps.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed reply! This is the sense I've gotten, yes. There's so much overlap in the general type of content that right now it just seems excessive to get both, and I don't think I'll be getting Cerberus just for that cracking drum kit sound. For the ensembles, I feel like Heavyocity's previous stuff probably covers that well (Master Sessions come to mind). For drum kits, I think I'll wait for the very very nice sounding, and far more varied, Agrssn bundle from Musical Sampling to go on sale. They have the sound I'm looking for plus a lot of extras.

Wish Cinesamples would let us know what they've got cooking though, there's apparently a percussion library in the works.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 26, 2020)

ALTM said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply! This is the sense I've gotten, yes. There's so much overlap in the general type of content that right now it just seems excessive to get both, and I don't think I'll be getting Cerberus just for that cracking drum kit sound. For the ensembles, I feel like Heavyocity's previous stuff probably covers that well (Master Sessions come to mind). For drum kits, I think I'll wait for the very very nice sounding, and far more varied, Agrssn bundle from Musical Sampling to go on sale. They have the sound I'm looking for plus a lot of extras.
> 
> Wish Cinesamples would let us know what they've got cooking though, there's apparently a percussion library in the works.


For sure!

Medusa is definitely a beast if you are needing drum ensembles, while Renegade is more studio and single kit focused (with some great sounding synths and electro perc). 

If i could only pick one, Damage 2 would be it!


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 26, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> For sure!
> 
> Medusa is definitely a beast if you are needing drum ensembles, while Renegade is more studio and single kit focused (with some great sounding synths and electro perc).
> 
> If i could only pick one, Damage 2 would be it!



Agreed. Medusa is more or less a one-preset purchase to me, never loved a drum sound so much. I wish AI still had Decimator, as it seemed to have some more variety in actual drum kits. Maybe Cerberus down the line for that sound, but at 150 I can't pass up on Damage 2 for just 50 bucks more. Thanks again.


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey guys how does it compare to PercX? Just wondering because I've been pretty darn happy with that! Already have Damage 1 as well. Thx!


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry guys was trying to talk myself outta needing D2.....but....resistance is futile. I really have been pretty happy with PercX despite it's shortcomings though. haha Either way. On way to get D2. lol


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 27, 2020)

Seriously loving this library! 

I quickly threw together this short clip, but I'm really looking forward to implementing Damage 2 into my tracks!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 27, 2020)

Somebody wanna trade Damage 1 against Damage 2? 
Spend all my budget on the 8DIO sale.


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Seriously loving this library!
> 
> I quickly threw together this short clip, but I'm really looking forward to implementing Damage 2 into my tracks!




Who needs strings? Or brass. Or anything else lol Sounds great Mike!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

Scottyb said:


> Who needs strings? Or brass. Or anything else lol Sounds great Mike!!


Haha! Thanks a ton!

I'll be honest, that clip is super basic/generic, but I just wanted to demonstrate how easy it is to get a massive and coherent sound from D2 with minimal effort, and without having to use loops or pulses. 

Heavyocity nailed it!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 28, 2020)

Scottyb said:


> Who needs strings? Or brass. Or anything else lol Sounds great Mike!!


Clearly missing woodwinds if you ask me


----------



## axb312 (Aug 28, 2020)

@Heavyocity Media I would greatly appreciate the ability to export the midi "performances".


----------



## AndreBoulard (Aug 28, 2020)

this is too awesome!. something i would need for sure. damage 1 was and still amazing and now this D2 is even more awesome. i still have some time to consider this at 200$


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 28, 2020)

D2 : a masterpiece.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Aug 30, 2020)

went and got it!


----------

